# Hardware acceleration



## SomeWierdo (Jun 25, 2004)

Recently I bought American Conquest Fight Back
I installed it, but when I tried to run it, it said:
"Unable to initialise Direct Draw. Hardware acceleration might be turned off"

My hardware acceleration is turned to full
I have all the requirements for the game
I have the latest version of DirectX

Can anyone help?


----------



## bluejay914 (Jul 3, 2004)

what's your graphics controller


----------



## SomeWierdo (Jun 25, 2004)

My graphics card is nVidia GeForce FX5200. I have learned that this is my problem. Does anyone have a solution???


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey I have the same card as you.  To fix this click Start>Run. Then type in 'dxdiag' and click OK. Wait until it finishes loading and click the 'display' tab. Look for 'DirectX Features' with a blue font. Make sure everything under the heading is enabled.


----------



## HALOdUdE (Jun 25, 2005)

I HAVE A PROBLEM. I played all types of online multiplayer games but since 3 months ago i couldn't play any online multiplaer games except Age OF Empires. My favorite game was Halo which whenever i tried to play it now its saying hardware acceleration disabled, but its on. Its turned to full under display tab and whenever i try to run "DXDIAG" under run in the start menu. its saying no such file found. But i have installed it from microsoft.com ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## HALOdUdE (Jun 25, 2005)

It also says the directdraw is disabled as well. PLEASE HELP ME IM DIEING WITHOUT HALO! IM SICK OF PLAYING IT ON MY XBOX HURRY UP NAD FIND AN ANSWER FOR ME!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Got the latest video and chipset drivers?

I'm assuming direct x9.oc is installed.


----------



## HALOdUdE (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't know what are video and chipset drivers are. If its a program you could send it to me at [email protected] And yes i do have 9.oc version installed, one day i was playing halo then i turned the comp off then bam i couldn't play it failed to initialize direct draw hardware acceleration may be disabled


----------



## HALOdUdE (Jun 25, 2005)

I HAVE NO CLUE WAT THIS IS AMD64 3000+'CO' 754
Albatron K8x800pro II
1gb (2x512mb) Mushkin L2 V2pc3200
Tyan G9700pro @ 370/666
80gb Maxtor IDE ATA133
80gb Seagate SATA150
Mitsumi Floppy
Antec Neopower 480watt PSU


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats the system that I am using. Having your system specs in a signature makes it easier for people to potentially help you with your problem. Tell me which motherboard your using and I will post a link to the chipset drivers for you.


----------



## HALOdUdE (Jun 25, 2005)

gRIPS THE MOTHERBOARD WOULD BE LOCATED IN THE DEVICE MANAGER RIGHT?
IF SO I CAN'T FIND ANY TOPICS RELATING TO MOTHERBOARD


----------



## HALOdUdE (Jun 25, 2005)

gRIPS I FOUND THE MOTHERBOARD UNDER DEVICE MANAGER BUT THERE'S 3 OF EM THEY ALL SAY THE SAME TTHING WHERE DO U FIND THAT INFO ABOUT UR MOTHERBOARD?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Download a program called 'Everest'. It's free. That will tell you all you need to know about your computer. Once the application is installed open it and you should see a 'motherboard' icon. Click on that and it should tell you.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

HALOdUdE said:


> I HAVE A PROBLEM. I played all types of online multiplayer games but since 3 months ago i couldn't play any online multiplaer games except Age OF Empires. My favorite game was Halo which whenever i tried to play it now its saying hardware acceleration disabled, but its on. Its turned to full under display tab and whenever i try to run "DXDIAG" under run in the start menu. its saying *no such file found*. But i have installed it from microsoft.com ANY SUGGESTIONS?


"... no such file found ..." I wonder what that is... Posting a DXDIAG log would be useful...


----------



## JBotAlan (Apr 30, 2005)

'no such file found'? You typed DXDIAG into the Start>Run box and it told you 'no such file found'? Reinstall DirectX: don't worry, the installer writes over older versions/broken versions of itself. Make sure it's DirectX 9.0c (the latest as of 6-27-05). Search the drive for dxdiag.exe if you need to. If it doesn't turn up, I'd say you have a virus, because dxdiag gets installed with DirectX, no matter which version of DirectX you install. Post back and let us know if it turns up.


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

If you got problems with Halo, you should first download the latest patch yu freakin' idiot[sorry about the 'strong' language] then it should work if you enabled everything and meet the requirements of the game. If it still doesn't work toss out that graphics card and get a new one[one that's good and fits your needs, as in your money and use.


----------

